# new section idea



## dundeered (Feb 16, 2009)

For the mods : Probably been suggested but an ice section for head unit upgrades,ipod kits, bluetooth etc


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't think there's enough interest in that stuff to warrant it.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i agree with qooqiiu on this one, its not really a well covered subject on this forum tbh mate.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Most TTs are quattro so plenty of grip :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

oh dear andy


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

maybe next winter ( if we are still here )


----------

